# Worlds Greatest Ladder



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought one of the Worlds Greatest Ladders and they are great. Bought it used for $50.00. I love it!. Type 1A, 300 lb. rating. 5' -"A" frame, 7' -"A" frame, extension ladder all in one compact size. This morning, needed to get on the roof to adjust W/H vent. This after noon 5' step ladder for W/H on a platform. Doesn't take up much room. Well made. Worth the money in scrap.. The one I picked up was the 20-217-T1AS

Amazon.com: Cosco 20-217-T1AS World's Greatest Ladder: Home Improvement


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sure. They can have it. I promise. I am not worthy of such a great POS.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have that exact same ladder. My only complaint is that it's heavy. I'd say 90% of the time I need a ladder a 6' will do and this ladder is way heavier than a 6' fiberglass. It is nice to only have one ladder on my truck (besides my 2' step ladder) though.






Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Boss has one of those types. I think its a little more than 50. Little giant or something. Very convenient when needed.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Gives you a good work out. But they are handy.


----------

